# Draw knife versus scrub plane



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

There are a few uses that a scrub plane rules.

1) Making scallop texture
2) leveling the board. A jack plane with a chamber plane has a similar effect.
3) General dimensioning.

However a drawknife will outperform a scrub plane when remove the width of the board when it attacks from the edge of the board. The drawknife can remove a lot of material off and still have a control cut. It can produce fine shavings.

Other common uses of drawknife are:

1) remove bark.
2) initial dimensioning of chair or table legs.

Please contribute your uses of the drawknife and scrub plane


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I've never used either…they strike me as tools for very different applications though.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

In most cases yes as both tools function very differently. 
I really need to make a video on this subject and compare both speeds on the edge.
Once I have it done I will post it up.

Here is the drawknife in action:
http://www.talkfestool.com/vb/attachments/lie-nielsen-toolworks/2795d1257967724-lie-nielsen-draw-knife-ftdrawknife.jpg


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

John, i have used my 40 1/2 on board edges on a number of occasions with great success. I set it for a very thick cut and can take a 1/4 to 1/2 " off quickly. I have been considering getting a draw knife for putting cambers on corners of bench post and the like.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

@theoldfart - try using the draw knife in place of 40 1/2. The speed for the edge is amazing. The only drawback is the long sharp edge and don't use too much force as it can be dangerous. Chamber on bench post, a draw knife can do it very easily.

Here is what a draw knife can excel at:
http://www.logstylemantels.com/images/ADweb.jpg

I am still keeping my scrub plane. There are other uses which the draw knife can't substitute.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm looking for a drawknife right now and will be using it mostly for removing bark, possibly some defect removal.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is my draw knife:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=20115&cat=1,41131

Not sure what is the bark size but this should do fine:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=64755&cat=1,41131


----------

